
Show HN: ThisResumeDoesNotExist – Tensorflow Resume Generator with TextGenRnn - deepsy
https://thisresumedoesnotexist.com/
======
vfulco2
This was fascinating. Would love to see the underlying repo on github to study
the workflow process. Thanks in advance.

~~~
hackerjnews
Agreed. Github repo would be nice if available. I certainly understand if it's
not though. Not certain I'd be so quick to put all my source code out there
either.

